# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Peiling van de week: Verkeer stoort mijn nachtrust

## Leontien

> Ongeveer een op de acht Amsterdammers heeft 's nachts last van te luid verkeer. Dat blijft uit een onderzoek van het Europees Milieuagentschap (EEA).


nu.nl

Woon jij in een drukke stad, waar 's nachts ook volop verkeer langs je huis raast? Heb je daar dan last van tijdens het slapen of niet Of woon je juiste heel rustig en heb je 's nachts nergens last van?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## PsychosociaalHulpverlener

Ik woon in een 'slaapwijk'. Overdag gaan mensen naar school/werk, 's avonds loopt de wijk weer vol. 's nachts is het dan ook erg rustig en dus, gelukkig, heb ik geen last van druk verkeer.

----------

